# American Schools



## LaKy (Apr 18, 2010)

Can someone please tell me how many miles it is between Cabinda and Luanda?

Is Luanda the closest town that has an American school? I mean closest to Cabinda?

Thanks


----------



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

LaKy said:


> Can someone please tell me how many miles it is between Cabinda and Luanda?
> 
> Is Luanda the closest town that has an American school? I mean closest to Cabinda?
> 
> Thanks


If you use Google Maps it will give you the best route and view. Also, contact the US Embassy and they will give you a list of American Schools.


----------



## LaKy (Apr 18, 2010)

USA said:


> If you use Google Maps it will give you the best route and view. Also, contact the US Embassy and they will give you a list of American Schools.


Thank you for the info!! I appreciate it.


----------

